# Picking up my M&P9 tomorrow!



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

After 9 days of :drooling: , tomorrow I'll be :smt041 !!! 

This 10-day waiting thing sucks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! Be sure to post pics and a range report. :smt023



Apex said:


> This 10-day waiting thing sucks!


Time to move. :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Apex said:


> This 10-day waiting thing sucks!


Been there done that a few times, never gets any easier, good luck with your purchase. :smt023


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Congrats! Be sure to post pics and a range report. :smt023
> 
> Time to move. :smt033
> 
> -Jeff-


If it wasn't for the job.... besides, in addition to CC, both NM and AZ have better messican food than here :smt033


----------



## dmp (Jan 16, 2007)

I went in to a gun shop last night to rent a couple guns to try out. Filled out 1 page of a paper while the Shop called the FBI. Walked out 20 minutes later with my XD40. 

congrats on the purchase!!


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

You're going to love it! It's my first pistol and I'm hooked. I've already bought my second. Which reminds me... time to change my sig! Have fun! Be safe!


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

Winchester white box was suggested to me as cheap good ammo to break in with. I'm going to pick up a couple boxes tonight at WalMart.

I'm also taking a safety class Monday night, as this is my first pistol bigger than a .22 !

I'm kinda







right now!!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Enjoy the M&P... My next one will be an M&P... 90% sure... Novemebr 29th... I've got 22 days to wait, but that's just until the gun show... I like picking up the same day in FL with my CCW...

Jeff


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Enjoy your M&P! I held one of those not too long ago and it felt great. Much better than a Glock, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## shooterrook (Oct 29, 2008)

Just picked up my M&P 9 today. Went to counter, filled out paperwork, and walked out a happy S&W owner about 15 mins later!

I really like the changable grips......I go with the fatest and it works out great when the wife wants to shoot it , cuz all I gotta do is switch grips!:mrgreen:


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

Went to a local indoor range last night, and put a hundred rounds of Winchester white box ammo through trouble free. No jams, no FTE's. My first magazine was a little all-over-the-place at 7 yds, but I was able to get groups within 10" or so by the last mag. It seemed to me that it was shooting low, which is to say, it was shooting almost exactly where I was aiming or slightly lower. I would attribute that to me being a newb and just not used to the gun, but a friend of mine who has, among other things, an XD45, was doing the same. 

Next time out, I'm going to try switching out the backstrap to see if that makes a difference. 

I gotta say, though, that after only a hundred rounds the gun feels comfortable in the hand. I'm very happy with my choice!


----------

